# 3/8" Drawer Slides??



## elvspec (Nov 20, 2016)

I picked up a used chest of drawers and I need to replace the drawer slides. I thought no big deal but the problem is that the side clearance is a consistent 3/8" on one side and 7/16" on the other side. This is consistent on all seven drawers. 

There is no mfr. stamp on the existing slides and I've tried several mfr. to find a 3/8" thick slide. The only one I've found so far is "Shop Fox" which is a cheap 3/4" extension sold on Amazon and Grizzly. I'd prefer to have decent full extension slides.

The bottom clearance is 1-1/2" and thinking I may have to use bottom mount slides if i can find some that fit that clearance which is probably not standard either.

Is anyone out there familiar with a mfr that makes slides for side clearance less than 1/2". Or have a different solution?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Can you route a groove in each side to accommodate standard slides?

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If there is enough clearance perhaps you can modify the drawer box to use undermount slides.


----------



## elvspec (Nov 20, 2016)

GeorgeC said:


> Can you route a groove in each side to accommodate standard slides?
> 
> George


Thanks George but the rails are inaccessible since the unit is fully constructed.


----------



## elvspec (Nov 20, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> If there is enough clearance perhaps you can modify the drawer box to use undermount slides.


Steve I'm starting to think that may be my only option. Plenty of clearance,I may actually have to shim up.

Thanks


----------



## EPAIII (Mar 31, 2012)

They may not be in your price range, but electronic rack slides do come in 3/8" thickness. But they will only be 75% extension.

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/302850.pdf?_ga=1.162164028.1209613738.1478034349

Here is a 100% extension model but it is 1/2" thick:

http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1319775.pdf?_ga=1.128123148.1209613738.1478034349

Most full extension models use two 3/8" slides mounted back to back or otherwise sandwiched together. But there are a few models out there where they are attached to each other in a top/bottom manner where only the additional thickness of a single piece of sheet metal is added to the 3/8" thickness. I can't remember the manufacturer's name. You can search if you want. Of course, it will be more expensive.


----------



## Mr Matthew (Nov 22, 2016)

3/8 drawer slide probably Older pottery barn with plastic ball bearings. Been there, done that...modified existing drawers, after beating my head against the wall trying to do everything else possible. Lost my shirt on that one. 

Not only are the slides garbage, the drawer material doesn't allow you to take an 1/8 without the screw head coming through. 

Good luck. As they say, the smart man learns from his mistakes...the wise man learns from the smart man. Which one are you? (I say this jokingly, as I have made millions of mistakes, not as judgement)


----------



## Chelle (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello, did you ever find full extension drawer slides that are just 3/8" thick? I'm having the exact same issue.


----------



## TomCT2 (May 16, 2014)

search on "mini slides"
the metric size is 10 mm thick; 3/8"=9.525mm


example
https://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product.php?p_ref=275973#productOption2


----------



## elvspec (Nov 20, 2016)

Chelle said:


> Hello, did you ever find full extension drawer slides that are just 3/8" thick? I'm having the exact same issue.


Been sometime but I did find some. I believe I got them from Grizzly Industries. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

1/2" is an industry standard for drawer slides. It would take someone pretty sick to design a cabinet or a piece of furniture for 3/8" slides.


----------

